# ¡Cuchu Cumple!



## VenusEnvy

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday Dear Cuchuuuuuuuuuuuuu
Happy Birthday to you!

How old are you now?
How old are you now?
How old are you nowwwwwwwww?
How old are you now?





Well?? . . . .


----------



## lsp

Many happy returns of the day  ​


----------



## funnydeal

*Happy Birthday Cuchu !!!*​



I hope the mariachis had arrived and played "las mañanitas"


----------



## la grive solitaire

******HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CUCHU ! ***** *​ click here​


----------



## Zephyrus

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS CUCHU!!!!!!!!   
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR CUCHU!!!


----------



## QUIJOTE

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUCHU...AND MANY MORE.*


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Muy feliz cumpleaños, Cuchu!
Y que cumplas muchos más...
Saluditos desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## danalto

Buon Compleanno! 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wordsmyth

***** Happy Birthday Cuchu ****​*

Hope you have a really good one​ 

*W*


----------



## belén

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Que se cumplan todos tus sueños en este año que empiezas!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jana337

*********Všechno nejlepší!*********
click


​


----------



## Fernando

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> How old are you now?
> How old are you now?
> How old are you nowwwwwwwww?
> How old are you now?
> Well?? . . . .



Feliz 18º cumpleaños, Cuchuflete.


----------



## mzsweeett

*BIG HUGS AND KISSES 
FOR OUR FAVORITE  CUCHU!!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!
* 
May your birthday be bright and merry, and this year be an AWESOME one!!

Lots of Birthday Love and Cheer,

Sweet T      ​


----------



## alc112

*Feliz cumple, Cuchu!!!!*


----------



## ILT

Los mejores deseos de cumpleaños para un gran forero, moderador y amigo.

Para tí, esperando que cumplas más, muchos más.


----------



## Phryne

Estimadísimo Cuchu:

Te deseo lo mejor en este día y te regalo una  "daylily" (lirio? azuzena? nenúfar?)

 *!!!!!!!!FELICIDADES!!!!!!!


*​


----------



## beatrizg

Feliz cumplea•os Cuchu!!!
Que tus deseos y caprichos se hagan realidad antes de medianoche!


----------



## Citrus

*"And in the end, it's not the years in your life that count. It's the life in your years."*
Abraham Lincoln​ 
*    !!! Muchas Felicidades ¡¡¡    *​ 
Espero que tengas un gran día y muchos más !!!
Abrazos
Citrus


----------



## NTFS

*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*
**HaPPy BiRThDay CuChu!!!**
*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*​Thank you for all your help!!!!​


----------



## elroy

* كل عام وانت بخير  *

​


----------



## DDT

*AUGURI CUCHU!!!​*
*BUON COMPLEANNO!!!?!​*
DDT


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Muchas felicidades Cuchu! A pesar de tu sapiencia, estoy convencida de que estás hecho un chaval:


----------



## garryknight

*Happy Birthday, Cuchu!*​ and may you have a great many more​


----------



## Rayines

*Me uno a l@s dem@s forer@s para desearte un *

*¡¡¡ MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!*


----------



## lauranazario

*¡Albricias, Cuchuflete! ¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*​
*Te deseo... la mar de cosas buenas, un río de alegría y un verdadero torrente de paz.*​ 

Un abrazo,
Laura N.


----------



## Whodunit

*Alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Cuchu.*​


----------



## Alfry

tanti auguri di buon compleanno, Cuchu.


----------



## mascota de Cuchu

¡Feliz Cumpleaños, Cuchuflete!


----------



## Mita

*¡¡¡Un año más que se va, *
*un año más que tú has vivido, *
*un año más, qué más da, *
*si has gozado también has sufrido, *
*si has llorado también has reído,  *
*un año más, qué más da,*
*cuántos se han iiiiido yaaaa!!! *
(¡¡¿¿cuántos, cuántos??!!  )
  *¡¡¡FeLiZ CuMpLeAñOs, CuChU!!!*  ​


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Happy Birthday Cuchu.. I hope I'm not that late to say my greetings.


----------



## Fernando

Cuchuflete, no cedas a los esfuerzos concertados de Mita, LadyBlakeney y Venusenvy por saber tu edad. Todos sabemos que cumples 18 ... cuántas veces no es de su incumbencia.

Por cierto, como diría un madrileño, ¿qué LAS das?


----------



## el_novato

Hola Cuchuflete:

Veo que me pierdo de muchas cosas por no tener la oportunidad de visitar el foro. Pero nunca es tarde cuando la voluntad es buena, asi que te deseo que te encuentres perfectamente bien, gozando de salud, feliz y agradeciendo a Dios por otro año de vida. 

Tambien quiero extender mis bueno deseos hacia ti, mas allá de la persona virtual, y haz llegar mi felicitaciones y deseso a tu familia; que te den otro abrazo fuerte por tu cumpleaños.

Desde Cd. Juárez, Chih., te mando un afectuoso abrazo, reiterando mis felicitaciones.

Sigue haciendo de tus conocimientos, como la maravilla de regar el polen.


Saludos


.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thank you, gracias, grazie, merci  to all of you for the kind wishes!

It was a very special birthday...I spent it with my youngest son, (he is 21, in case that satisfies at least a little of your curiosity about my age) loading a truck with books, bookcases, and, in the middle of a downpour, a very heavy piano!  So despite being many X 18, I still have the spirit and foolishness of one of that age.

Thank you all again for your kind thoughts.  May your days be full of happiness too.

Un fuerte abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## alc112

Cuchu,
Eres ttú el de la foto de este post?  http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=291229&postcount=263


----------



## Mita

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I spent it with my youngest son, (he is 21, in case that satisfies at least a little of your curiosity about my age) loading a truck with books, bookcases, and, in the middle of a downpour, a very heavy piano! So despite being many X 18, I still have the spirit and foolishness of one of that age.


Jeje... me atrevo a multiplicar esos 18 años por 2.5 (saca la cuenta  ). De todas formas, lo importante es que sean muchos más ¡y que conserves el alma de un bebé! ^^ 
Abrazos,


----------



## LV4-26

My god, I've missed Cuchu's birthday.

Happy (18 x n )+ 3 days, Cuchu! 

I don't forget you were the first one to answer my first post. And in a very short time, too. 
I remember I thought "these guys are very helpful and friendly". And it encouraged me to ask *75 more questions*. (I've just checked).

Thank you.
Jean-Michel


----------



## cuchuflete

Merci Jean-Michel y Mita,

Alc- pos zi Señor...sacado el verano pasado...es la única foto digital que tengo.  Y el postre salió estupendo...zarzamoras del jardín, melocotones, ciruelas, sandía, mango....

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Cath.S.

Joyeux anniversaire, Cuchu.


----------



## Vanda

Feliz , feliz aniversário, a tempo (?) Cuchu!
Diga lá. O mundo quer saber. How old are you now Cuchu?
heheheheh  

Vanda


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux anniversaire, Cuchu!
​ 
As you lost yours at WR's party:

This is my birthday present for you


----------



## cuchuflete

Vanda said:
			
		

> Feliz , feliz aniversário, a tempo (?) Cuchu!
> Diga lá. O mundo quer saber. How old are you now Cuchu?
> heheheheh
> 
> Vanda



'Brigado Vanda,

A verdade, não me lembro a edade.  Com tantos anos è mais difícil encontrar os dedos p'ra contar

Um abraço,
Qxu


----------



## cuchuflete

Merci Agnes!

It fits perfectly.


C.


----------



## Like an Angel

*¿Cómo es posible que se me haya pasado esto por alto?*

*¡¡¡¡Feliz Cumple pibe!!!!*​ 
Some flowers for you  


*De todo corazón,*
*Angélica.*


----------

